# Civic Matters > Suburban & Other OK Communities > Moore >  In Front of Target

## OrangeLemon

Anyone know whats going in? A lot of unused parking spots are now torn up

----------


## d-usa

Which Target?

----------


## Jersey Boss

> Which Target?


Does Moore have more than 1?

----------


## d-usa

I didn’t notice the Moore section on mobile when I first looked, sorry.

----------


## damonsmuz

Looks like Target sold a part of their property. It'll be a small strip mall. Looks like only 2 stores. 1 will be a restaurant and 1 will be retail. That's all I know ...

----------


## Roger S

> Looks like Target sold a part of their property. It'll be a small strip mall. Looks like only 2 stores. 1 will be a restaurant and 1 will be retail. That's all I know ...


Will that restaurant be chicken, pizza, or tacos?

----------


## damonsmuz

It'll be neither of those  :Smile:  Burgers

----------


## Tavia

The rumor is Wahlburgers.

----------


## Roger S

> The rumor is Wahlburgers.


Shhhh.... That's supposed to be a secret!

----------


## OrangeLemon

> Shhhh.... That's supposed to be a secret!


What am I missing?

----------


## Roger S

> What am I missing?


Perhaps nothing... Possibly a lot... That Wahlburger's rumor has been floating a while now.

----------


## Tavia

Someone shared it on a Moore, Oklahoma Facebook page :Smile:

----------


## Roger S

> Someone shared it on a Moore, Oklahoma Facebook page


Yeah... If it's the Moore Facebook page I think you're talking about... It's only good for finding who the best OBGYN in the Moore/Norman area is or finding out why a helicopter is hovering over 19th and Santa Fe.

----------


## Robert_M

Naw everyone is wrong it's going to be In and Out /s

----------


## Roger S

> Naw everyone is wrong it's going to be In and Out /s


It will be a Wendy's.

----------


## yunome12@yahoo.com

A White Castle

----------


## Tavia

According to Target, it's Wahlburger's

----------


## damonsmuz

Not that I don't believe you, but who at Target said it was a Wahlburgers? Manager? Associate? I know rumors fly around so I'm trying to find out what is rumor and what is legit.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

Wahlburgers makes a good burger. They are a bit more expensive but it is worth it. This is a good get. Much better than Shake Shack.

----------


## Roger S

> Looks like Target sold a part of their property. It'll be a small strip mall. Looks like only 2 stores. 1 will be a restaurant and 1 will be retail. That's all I know ...


I'm hearing the retail side is going to be a Helzberg

----------


## Mel

It's going to be either a Burger Chef or a Big Boy.

----------


## Robert_M

> I'm hearing the retail side is going to be a Helzberg


The East lease space and the largest at almost 3,100 SF will be Helzberg. That would leave 2 remaining spaces at 2,250 SF each unless they combine them.

----------


## SoonersFan12

> The East lease space and the largest at almost 3,100 SF will be Helzberg. That would leave 2 remaining spaces at 2,250 SF each unless they combine them.


Helzberg sounds familiar, is it is a diamond store?

----------


## Robert_M

Yes it is a diamond / jewelry store.

----------


## SoonersFan12

> Yes it is a diamond / jewelry store.


I thought so, thank you!

----------

